

Winklevii Suing Facebook Yet Again With A Different Argument - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110623/15581414833/winklevii-trying-again-suing-facebook-yet-again-with-different-argument.shtml

======
daimyoyo
The Winklevii have made a joke of the American legal system. They're going to
keep suing over and over again until they get their way. It's pathetic that
they can't take their massive settlement and move on with their lives.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
They'll be remembered as the creepy frat twins who whined under the table,
begging for food scraps.

